# Do you tend to go for a specific 'type' of dog?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Even if the dogs you own are a different breed/mix, do you go for a specific personality or physical type?

I just noticed as I was daydreaming about my future poodle :wink: that I choose dogs with softer personalities and long legs, thinner body and a long face. I didn't even realize it until now, LOL. I do love other types of dogs like mastiffs, bulldogs, small fluffies like cotons, but for some reason when it comes down to picking a breed of dog that I want, I always go for the long nosed ones!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I like long nosed dogs also - I have a Doberman and a dachshund. I like the look, but I also think flat-faced dogs are so human engineered they struggle to even breathe at times.

Dachsunds have their own problems - human engineered to have such long backs they are always in danger of paralysis. 

Dobermans, to me, are perfect - straight legs, good proportions, long nose. Poodles are similar.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like bully (APBT, Staffies, American Bulldog) looking dogs the most (I think, but I seem to be all over the board) but also big dogs, I find myself thinking "the bigger, the better" which is why I love Irish Wolfhounds, Mastiffs (of all varieties), St Bernards, Rottweilers....

But I also love the "look" of border collies, australian shepherds, and german shepherds.

Finally I love greyhounds (they are kinda my odd love because I *usually* don't go for the dogs with long pointy noses and thin bodies {with the except of my wolfhound which I have been obsessed with since I was like 10}) but I just love the personality of a greyhound, I really want a retired racer one of these days.

Basically I just listed all of my dream dogs...I hope to at least have one of each in this lifetime.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i really love the giants but i prefer a leaner, lighter build than most mastiffs. i think that is probably why i am most attracted to danes and irish wolfhounds.

i am also a big smooth-coated dog person. i have always loved dobermans too.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I gravitate towards spitz type dogs...huskies, samoyeds, shibas, and of course the Japanese spitz! :biggrin: It must be something about the pointy ears, long muzzle, and overall appearance that reminds me of wolves!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I love, love, love herding breeds. I love their minds, they way they love to work and how quick they are. I love lean, colorful, long muzzled dogs. I love how smart they are and how they solve problems they are so easy to train and live with.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Physically: I think lean mean running machine sums it up. I also think that is the reason I prefer the Belgian and Dutch shepherds over GSD's, less angulation and movement is closer to that of my sled dog mutts, more curve to the tail, etc.

Mental/energy: I like really high energy thinkers. Maybe it'll take a few tries because their mind and body are moving too fast, but I like a hell of a lot of dog. I like extremely confident, hard dogs that will question me and make me work for a relationship.... I find it really rewarding. I love very high drive too... there is nothing more fun than seeing natural drive put to work.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh so many to choose from! I primarily love smooth coated dogs. Most hounds or hunting dogs of any type. Obviously I'm a lover of the small guys. Chihuahuas, Doxies, etc... I love the compact "big dog in a little body" types like my Min Pins or JRT's. I also hope to have another Doberman in the future. I find that look to be perfection. I've had 3 in the past and they were fantastic dogs. I love all the bullys. A friend has a Presa and I SO want to steal him from her. I'm seriously all over the board too. 
I. Love. Dogs.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Nothing small that I have to worry about stepping on. I like a nice solid dog that doesn't seem delicate.

A dog that doesn't need professional grooming.

Naturally friendly dogs who always seem to be in a good mood.

Dogs bright enough to train well, but don't seem smarter than I am at the end of a long day. My Aussie (died of cancer at age 7) was so impressive mentally.

So, I'm very happy with my lab and my golden retriever.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the short stubby legs of a corgi and their intelligence..

i love smushy faced dogs who are stubborn but i can pick them up and cuddle them....

when i was younger, the french mastiff was my favourite. to this day they are up there.

but i am older now and not well.....and whilst i would never want a dog i could kill if i rolled over....my pug or a french bulldog would be just fine with me...

i'd get another corgi in a heartbeat, but apartment living is not for a corgi....and my days of long hikes are over.

in my fantasy world.....english bulldogs would live longer because they are my most favourite of dogs.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Big, Bigger Biggest. I just love the giant breeds. Okay, I love all dogs, great and small but there is just something about the big ones. To have a dog that could take you out without a moments hesitation but to know that they would never hurt you, is just amazing. Our breeder said that you could cut their leg off with a butter knife and they would never even think of hurting you but let someone act like they are going to hurt you and they will defend you with their life. This is so true, I have had to doctor Cane with medicine that I knew burned like hell but he would sit there and let me do it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Tough question as I tend to pet everyone's dog I meet! But really I do like the larger sized dogs having had a 1/2 husky/1/2 German Shepard, a Dalmatian, now the two labs and the 1/2 sharpei/1/2 pug who is 65 lbs. I have a beagle who is 25 lbs, he's our little guy, but ornery which where he got his personality I just can't figure since they are supposed to be a great breed, he just has the attitude ha! But as for breeds then medium to large more the larger breeds! Over 50 lbs. Gosh their are so many I like I just can't list them all! I need a farm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the block heads! I have to have the big, heavy headed, fat faced, short nosed, giant pawed, preferably fuzzy (but not mandatory) block headed guys. Chows, Newfs, Rotties, etc. What gets me with Shade is that he has so much skin that you can just grab handfuls of cheeks and plant big kisses on his big old block head! And he's got the HUGE paws! So he gets away with the short hair. That's why I like Lhasa's. They have big heads and huge paws for dogs their size. 

I guess I just really don't like dainty dogs!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Nothing small that I have to worry about stepping on. I like a nice solid dog that doesn't seem delicate.
> 
> A dog that doesn't need professional grooming.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 110%, and also what danecolor said about dogs "long and lean." But I do LOVE that danes have minimal grooming requirements, they are extremely flexible in terms of exercise (a long hike is just as acceptable as a walk around the block), they are sooo cuddly, and also that they can withstand some wrestling and cuddling that a teeny dog couldn't. 

I too loveeeeeee wolfhounds and hope to have one some day, although that'd be a bit of a sacrifice in the grooming department.... (I do next to nothing for Minnie right now!)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Even if the dogs you own are a different breed/mix, do you go for a specific personality or physical type?
> 
> I just noticed as I was daydreaming about my future poodle :wink: that I choose dogs with softer personalities and long legs, thinner body and a long face. I didn't even realize it until now, LOL. I do love other types of dogs like mastiffs, bulldogs, small fluffies like cotons, but for some reason when it comes down to picking a breed of dog that I want, I always go for the long nosed ones!


i like huge long hired breeds with a more stout appearance than lanky

as for personality I have no specific preference


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess you could say I go for the hound dogs... 

Catahoulas aren't really hounds... but I guess they're kind of close to it. Floppy eared, long noses, stubborn (not people pleasers), definitely have a mind of their own! Bloodhounds, blueticks, wolf hounds... 

I also love big doogas. I would love to have a rottie if the breed wasn't so prone to cancer. Block heads... I love my pittie.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I love what Ive always called "real dogs"....the larger(40lbs+,) smart, loyal to me, dominate dogs...I know that the dominate thing can be a bad thing...but I need a dog who mimics me..and that IS me!:wink: I dont personally care if they have a nose or not, hair or not, thick or lean, tail or not, if they snore, drool, or shed....just as long as they are those 4 things then they are my "perfect" dog!:wink: 

(Beauregard, r.i.p. was all those things and more just in a 25lbs body...he BUILT that list!!:wink: But I currently want dogs that I can take out with the horses and feel confident in seeing at all times!:smile: Rhett fills all of those...and is helping me add more to them!:biggrin: Leo has some of them, but not all....thus he is becoming, upon his own choosing, Jesse's dog.....and Brody.....my dear Brody just happens to be the exception to all those...he is my little Ashley Wilkes!LOL :laugh


----------



## peachykeen (Aug 5, 2011)

i like lean, regal looking dogs, boxers (we have two and foster), dobies, salukis, vizsulas, greyhounds. there really is no rhyme or reason. i like long haired doxies (which we also foster (all hair lengths lol, not just long). i like dogs who are friendly and curious and playful and energetic and cuddly and are low maintenance on grooming. we spent a long time researching dogs before we rescued one and decided that boxers were the best for us.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm an odd ball :0) In my life I've own German Shepherds, Doberman, Huskies, Coonhound, Wolf hybrids, Golden Retriever, basset hounds, daschunds, shihztu, and Italian Greyhounds. And I had a blast with all of them. But I can say that at this point in my life, I will be sticking to smaller, "softer" breeds with minimal grooming requirements. I think the "feistiest" breeds I would get would be either a JRT (Irish version, smooth coat), daschund (mini, smooth coat) or Basenji.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I tend to like bigger, short haired dogs. Dogs with substance... tree trunk legs. And.. if it's not a Boxer, it's got to be able to handle a boxer. LOL. 

How Corgis somehow are in my top 3 favorite dogs... is a mystery, but I freaking love them... and terribly miss having one around.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Physically: I like muscular smoother haired dogs (as to show off the muscle). I don't have a huge size preference, but generally lean towards medium/large dogs. As far as colors go...I like pretty much anything other than primarily white. I don't dislike pointy faces, but prefer more...substantial? faces/heads. but I also like wire haired terriers (NOT shaggy, more like a well groomed Border Terrier or (wire haired) Jack Russell-when they are not hand stripped they look gross IMO).

Temperament: I like energetic excitable dogs. Dogs who are always ready to do something and are pumped about it. I like dogs who are clingy, follow me from room to room. I like dogs who LOVE attention and being handled. Are very friendly with EVERYONE. You know, OMG PEOPLE ARE LOOKING AT ME WE ARE NOW FRIENDS type dogs. I like dogs who like to play, particularly like to play tug. I'd rather a hard dog who doesn't even blink when you get angry at him than a soft dog who gets nervous when you show slight irritation. I don't need a genius dog but I'd want one who enjoys and stays engaged in training, even if it takes him longer to figure things out. But a genius would be fine too lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> i love the short stubby legs of a corgi and their intelligence..
> 
> i love smushy faced dogs who are stubborn but i can pick them up and cuddle them....
> 
> ...


i think frenchies are really my ideal look of a dog. which is not the greatest because they are in fact so human engineered  But i love them. 

I love pugs with NON buggy eyes and great mouths with a great upturn. Reminds me of a pug version of the frenchie Irma I showed, and I just love that kissable mouth!

I grew up with boxers, so I def am a fan of the smooshy faced dogs. I, too, LOVE french mastiffs. We had one in Abbie's puppy class this time around named Moose who was just such a loveable, sweet doof. I think I'd like to have one someday. Turner & Hooch always makes me cry my eyes out lol.


I like Boston's too. 

So yeah, I'm seeing a trend LOL.

I've really grown fond of sighthounds though. Mostly just Ibizan's and Whippets. But greyhounds are growing on me too.

I've always loved the look of BC's and Aussie's, but I think they'd be a bad match for me.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

All of the breeds that I want to own someday (or already own) are "sporting group" dogs - Labs, Vizsla, Flat Coated Retriever, GSP, Gordon Setter, etc. :biggrin: I tend to like medium sized dogs with energy abundance!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

so is the Keeshund, Spitz and Pomeranian the same dog???



schtuffy said:


> I gravitate towards spitz type dogs...huskies, samoyeds, shibas, and of course the Japanese spitz!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm with Nikki on this one. Sporting dogs all the way.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE a longer, leaner, muscular dog. 

My labs are gorgeous (If I do say so myself) and they've always fit that requirement with me, but Remi has fit that requirement to a "T". I think its his never ending lack of energy and will power to please. He's so eager to do anything you ask, not only do it, but do it well. He's a smart boy, with looks to thrill. 

I think GSP's are probably my number one dog with labs coming close behind. I was never exposed to many GSP's before getting Remi, but now that I have him I recognize all the others and my oh my what beautiful creatures they are. Stunning with brains to back it up. 

Among GSP's & Labs, I also have a strong attraction to German Wirehaired Pointers, Italian Spinone, & Weims. Weims because they remind me a lot of a GSP with their sleek body style maybe just on a larger scale with that gorgeous silver to blue coat, and the Wirehair & Spinone because of their crazy "mind of its own" coat. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd have to say No, I was always a lab person. Then when I quite training/riding horses and didn't have a dog, the first thought was different and challenge. I got both with the Bull Terrier.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm, not really. I probably gravitate a bit more to spaniels and other sporting breeds...but there are a lot of seemingly random breeds I like, too, such as Shetland Sheepdogs, Tamaskan Dogs, Dachshunds, Papillons, etc.

I guess I like normal/long muzzles? Haha. I do prefer long-haired dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> so is the Keeshund, Spitz and Pomeranian the same dog???


No Keeshond and Pomeranian are each their own breed, with Spitz being their type.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> so is the Keeshund, Spitz and Pomeranian the same dog???


No.. 

A spitz is a TYPE of dog (northern, with a curved tail) and keeshonden and poms are both spitz breeds.

Keeshonden are above 30lb, poms are tiny.

Keeshond:









Pomeranian:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I tend to like sighthound-ish dogs the best, the loooong muzzle and tall, lean body. But, I also like long, silky hair (just not fluffy-ness), and big, feathery ears and features. I tend to get drawn to dogs with proportionate eyes, as in not too big and bulgy, not too tiny.
Papillons have an average muzzle, but they are surprisingly lean and leggy under that coat. The breed which totally fits my likes is a Saluki, thought I understand requirement-wise, I'd need to have a bigger yard and more time before I ever think of getting one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

who am i kidding?

actually, i love them all....

i gravitate towards the ones i rescue.....at least for the past fifteen years or so.


----------

